# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Πρόβλημα με κάμερες ασφαλείας σε σκοτάδι

## loukasa

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ,  εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω εγκαταστήσει στο σπίτι κάμερες ασφαλείας 700 γραμμών και με led οι οποίες είναι συνδεδεμένες με ένα τροφοδοτικό 12v με μετασχηματιστή, το καταγραφικό είναι της avtech(4 καναλιών) με κωδικοποίηση H.264 . Το πρόβλημα που είχα αρχικά και εμφανίστηκε και στη πορεία όταν πρόσθεσα και τη δεύτερη κάμερα( διαφορετική από την πρώτη), είναι ότι όταν σκοτεινιάσει και αρχίσουν να δουλεύουν τα led η εικόνα συχνά ασπρίζει ή εμφανίζονται σαν λάμψεις μέσα σε διάφορα σημεία ή μαυρίζει τελείως και διάφορα άλλα ακανόνιστα πράγματα τα οποία δεν έχουν συγκεκριμένο ρυθμό ή επαναληψημοτητα . Πιο έντονα γίνονται το χειμώνα τα οποία και εμφανίζονται και κάποιες φορές την ημέρα, Μήπως ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει , να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν έχω κάποιο σταθεροποιητή ρεύματος συνδεδεμένο με τις κάμερες. 
Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## johnnyb

Bαλε εικόνες απο το προβλημα αν μπορεις θα βοηθουσε. Μπορει να ειναι παρασιτα απο ground loop ή άλλη πηγή  , πτωση τασης με την πτωση της θερμοκρασιας το χειμωνα κλπ

----------


## dim3945

φιλε λουκα,
πρωτα απ' ολα τσεκαρε την ταση στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου σου (απο το οποιο τροφοδοτεις τις καμερες) και μετα πηγενε μετρα και στην καμερα αλλα με συνδεμενη την καμερα πανω με αναμενα τα led και χωρις.
αυτο που περιγραφεις ειναι κακες τροφοδοσιες στις καμερες οποτε καποια στιγμη σβηνουν και βγαζουν αυτο το ασπρο ή μαυρο που λες.
και τελος μια ερωτηση.
τι καλωδιο εχεις βαλει απο το καταγραφικο μεχρι τις καμερες???
αν ειναι utp αυξησε λιγο τη διατομη των αγογων που πανε την τροφοδοσια και θελεις και balun για το video

----------


## loukasa

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για την άμεση ανταπόκριση σας , κάτι άλλο το οποίο ξέχασα να αναφέρω είναι ότι πολλές φορές οι κάμερες σβήνουν τελείως κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας και ανάβουν ξανά από μόνες του με το πρώτο φως της ημέρας , δηλ. μόλις σβήσουν τα led . Παραθέτω κάποιες εικόνες από δοκιμές που τις έκανα πριν λίγο καιρό σε κλειστό χώρο.
cam (problem).jpgcam12.jpg

----------


## stam1982

οπως ειπε και ο Δημητρης ειναι καθαρα θεμα τροφοφοσιας.προσπαθησε  να κανεις
μετρησεις   βραδυνη ωρα.

----------


## loukasa

Καλησπέρα, μπορείτε να μου επιβεβαιώσετε αν αυτές οι γραμμές που σαρώνουν την εικόνα όπως θα δείτε πιο κάτω, είναι θέμα τροφοδοσίας ή κάτι άλλο; Τέλος, αν έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο καλό τροφοδοτικό για να αγοράσω. Ευχαριστώ

cam1 - cam2.jpg

----------


## dim3945

λοιπον ΛΟΥΚΑ???
ακου.
τρεχα παρε κανενα τετοιο (http://www.emimikos.gr/PK1209-10A/) ή τεσπα κατι αντοιστοιχο
μετρα με τις καμερες συνδεμενες πανω του στην εξοδο του να βγαζει 12.8 τουλαχιστον
και τρεχα μετρα και στις καμερες μετα με τα υπερυθρα ΑΝΝΑΜΕΝΑ να εχεις τουλαχιστον 12 
και θα εισαι οκ

ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΟΥ. :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

loukasa (14-06-15)

----------


## aktis

Πάντως , στις δυο φωτο που εχεις μαζι , μάλλον φαίνεται οτι  έχει γεράσει το κύκλωμα οδήγησης  + νυχτερινός φωτισμός ( συνήθως ειναι μια ανεξάρτητη πλακετα που ειναι μέσα στις κάμερες για να φωτίζουν τα IR  led )  Μπορεί να υπάρχει εκεί κάποια δυσλειτουργία και να τραβάει περισσότερο ρεύμα ( και να γονατίζει το τροφοδοτικό σου  )  η να έχει  μειωθεί η έξοδος φωτεινότηξτας των led  ( αν λειτουργούν συνέχεια μπορεί και σε 2 3 χρόνια να έχουν χαλάσει -περιπου 25 000 h είναι η μέση ζωή των απλών led  )   Στην δεύτερη  περίπτωση,  μπορεί να βολευτείς με επιπλέον προβολείς IR .

----------

loukasa (23-06-15)

----------


## BillGeo

> Καλησπέρα, μπορείτε να μου επιβεβαιώσετε αν αυτές οι γραμμές που σαρώνουν την εικόνα όπως θα δείτε πιο κάτω, είναι θέμα τροφοδοσίας ή κάτι άλλο; Τέλος, αν έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο καλό τροφοδοτικό για να αγοράσω. Ευχαριστώ
> 
> cam1 - cam2.jpg




Αυτες οι γραμμες που σαρωνουν την εικονα σου δεν ειναι θεμα τροφοδοσιας.
Απο προσφατη εμπειρια μου σου λεω οτι ειναι απο εξωτερικες παρεμβολες (αν υπαρχουν μετασχηματιστες φθοριου ή balast ή μοτερ κτλ)

Τα αλλα προβληματα που περιγραφεις κατα 99% ειναι απο ανεπαρκη ισχυ του τροφοδοτικου ή/και μικη διατομη / μεγαλο μηκος καλωδιου

----------

loukasa (17-09-15)

----------


## loukasa

Καλησπέρα , μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος ποια είναι η λύση για προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται σε μεγάλα μήκη καλωδίων, γιατί όπως φαίνετε είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που δεν έχω τσεκάρει καθώς τα προβλήματα συνεχίζονται...

----------


## picdev

Μπορεί να φταίει το ground loop , υπάρχουν από μονωτές μετασχηματιστές

----------


## petros58

Τροφοδοτικό άλλαξες? πόσα μέτρα καλώδιο έχεις? τι τύπο καλωδίου έχεις? (video και τροφοδοσίας) ποιες κάμερες έχεις? έχουν OSD ρύθμιση?

----------


## loukasa

Έχω αλλάξει τροφοδοτικό , έχω 2 κάμερες η μια που είναι σε καλώδιο 10m και δουλεύει άψογα και η άλλη που είναι συνδεδεμένη με 30m καλώδιο UTP, έχω βάλει ground loop isolator . Η κάμερα με το πρόβλημα είναι αυτή (http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BC%CE...1-p-26362.html )

----------


## petros58

Εάν και εφόσον έχεις κάνει όλους τους ελέγχους που σου έχουν προτείνει,  πιστεύω ότι έχεις κάποια λάθος ρύθμιση στο OSD, δεν γνωρίζω την  συγκεκριμένη κάμερα, αλλά σε μια άλλη με OSD είχα τα ίδια προβλήματα την  νύχτα. Κάνε επαναφορά των ρυθμίσεων από το menu της κάμερας και μετά  κάνε ρυθμίσεις προσαρμογής εάν απαιτείται.

----------

loukasa (29-10-15)

----------


## loukasa

Το πρόβλημα πιστεύω είναι στο μήκος καλωδίου , καθώς όταν την έχω συνδεδεμένη σε 5m καλώδιο δουλεύει μια χαρά . Έχω αλλάξει 2 διαφορετικά 30m καλώδια αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Επίσης , ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν αυξήσω τη τάση στο τροφοδοτικό από 12v π.χ. στα 13v αν έχει πρόβλημα η άλλη κάμερα που είναι συνδεδεμένη στο ίδιο τροφοδοτικό και με μικρότερο μήκος καλωδίου (μικρότερες απώλειες)???

----------


## picdev

Ανάλογα τη κάμερα , φαντάζομαι μόνο τα Λεντ έχουν πρόβλημα, το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα έχει σταθεροποιητή.

----------

loukasa (29-10-15)

----------


## petros58

Λουκά μάλλον δεν έχεις κάνει τις δοκιμές που σου έχουν προτείνει από την  αρχή, όπως να μετρήσεις την τάση στην μεριά της κάμερας αλλά με φορτίο,  πρέπει να το κάνεις το βράδυ που ανάβουν τα led ή να σκεπάσεις την  κάμερα, 30 μέτρα καλώδιο δεν είναι πολλά, με το ίδιο καλώδιο δίνεις και  ρεύμα? έχεις βάλει τα balun σωστά? βάλε για τροφοδοσία 1 ζεύγος από το  UTP + και άλλο ζεύγος για -. Γιατί βάζεις UTP καλώδιο? εάν μπορείς και  το αλλάζεις όπως είπες βάλε το κανονικό καλώδιο, ομοαξονικό με  τροφοδοσία. Μήπως το καλώδιο περνά κοντά ή διασταυρώνεται με παροχή ΔΕΗ?  Δοκίμασε όλα τα αυτονόητα και μετά βάλε ένα άλλο καλώδιο 30 μ. στο  πάτωμα και κάνε τις δοκιμές σου. Όσο για τα 13 volt βγάλε την άλλη κάμερα εκτός και ανέβασε τα για την δοκιμή σου.

----------

loukasa (30-10-15)

----------


## nestoras

> Έχω αλλάξει τροφοδοτικό , έχω 2 κάμερες η μια που είναι σε καλώδιο 10m και δουλεύει άψογα και η άλλη που είναι συνδεδεμένη με 30m καλώδιο UTP, έχω βάλει ground loop isolator . Η κάμερα με το πρόβλημα είναι αυτή (http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BC%CE...1-p-26362.html )



Άλλαξε θέση στις κάμερες για να δεις αν φταίει η κάμερα ή η καλωδίωση.
Τα 30m είναι αστεία απόσταση για κάμερες. Αν το καλώδιο δεν έχει "φυσικό" πρόβλημα τότε άλλαξε τα balluns. Αν με τις παραπάνω αλλαγές εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει το πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να τραβήξεις καινούριο καλώδιο (καλύτερα ομοαξονικό).

----------

loukasa (30-10-15)

----------


## loukasa

Το καλώδιο είναι ομοαξονικό εκ παραδρομής έγραψα UTP , το καλώδιο δεν έχει σίγουρα πρόβλημα , το πιθανότερο είναι να ευθύνεται η πτώση τάσης . Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω μέτρηση βράδυ αφού το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται μετά από καμιά ώρα λειτουργιάς των LED. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας.

----------


## kougianos

Ποιό τροφοδοτικό έβαλες τελικά?

----------


## loukasa

Aυτό εδώ (http://www.emimikos.gr/RS-75-12/)

----------

